
Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak Sues YouTube over Bitcoin Giveaway Scams - speeder
https://www.coindesk.com/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-sues-youtube-over-bitcoin-giveaway-scams
======
verdverm
I forgot he fell for one of these... I wonder how the legal fees will compare
to the lost value...

